# Black spots on un-ripe tomato's



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Anybody have an idea of what is causing this? It doesn't look to be blossom end rot. Bug bites? Maybe too much rain? We have gotten a years worth of rain for some places in the last week or so but these plants are in containers that can drain. Any ideas appreciated!


----------



## BSchulte (Apr 21, 2014)

Possibly a mineral deficiency. Try casting some epsom salt out and seeing if this quits. If it had been lighter spots I would say stink bugs.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Not sure whats going on but put some oyster shell around the plant.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

With both of you--add epsom salts and oyster shell or bone meal.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I stopped by a nursery this afternoon and the lady said it was sunscald. She said she had a few also just like it. Went back home and I'm thinking she is right. There were 2 out of the 18 vines I have with the spotted fruit and neither of them had much leaf cover where the fruits were. They get direct sun all day long where they are located. Hope that is all it is. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## BigTim (Dec 3, 2006)

My Opinion;

Sunscald is a white blemish.

It is a calcium deficiency, usually happens after a heavy rain. There is a product Fertilome makes called Stop Rot, that can be mixed and sprayed on. You will still loose tomatoes after the application, it takes time for the plant to absorb. 

If I went through a dry spell and a rain was predicted I would spray them prior to the rain.

Also helps with setting blooms.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I remember having a similar problem one year & I use oyster shell in a small bowl in my bird houses to add calcium to there diet. The birds will eat it when they need it. The OS helps the birds in the making of their egg shells.
Well one year my maters had a similar problem, so I sprinkled some OS around my maters. Then I noticed the same problem with my peppers especially the bell peppers. So, I sprinkled it around them to. 
It did the trick for me. Good luck! Worth a try.
Since then I've been adding OS to my compost Bin. Its a cheap fixs & adds calcium to your garden.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

BigTim said:


> My Opinion;
> 
> Sunscald is a white blemish.
> 
> ...


The lady told me the black was from mold settling in on the blemishes after all the bad weather we had here. I'm going to add some calcium this week to all the pots just as a precaution as well. I will see if I can find the Stop Rot too. Thanks!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Oyster shell will fix it


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

How much oyster shell do I need to put per plant? I have the shell but after 2 more hard rains, I haven't been able to use it yet. I'm assuming just sprinkle around main vines and work it into the soil? How much is too much? Thanks!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> How much oyster shell do I need to put per plant? I have the shell but after 2 more hard rains, I haven't been able to use it yet. I'm assuming just sprinkle around main vines and work it into the soil? How much is too much? Thanks!


I just put a handful of crushed OS.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Rubberback said:


> I just put a handful of crushed OS.


Thanks bud!


----------



## livin4fishin (Aug 13, 2005)

Stick some tums or rolaids down in the dirt next to the roots. Sounds funny but my grandpa has done it for years for the extra calcium.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------

